# Polycystic Ovaries but no symtoms??



## sarahgreen28 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am new to this forum and just want to get peoples advise. My Husband and I having been trying for a baby for 4 years with no success. Had many blood tests which came back normal and also my husbands sperm count came back as very high. About 2 months ago i had an internal ultrasound which showed i had cysts on my ovaries, but i do not have any symptoms of PCOS. When we went back to see the NHS consultant they have refused to help me as i still ovulate every month. They have told us the only thing we can do is either go private or just keep trying. Has anybody been in the same situation if so do you have any advise on what we can do? Would really appreciate any advise you can give.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah hugs honey, it's very hard  

You can have PCO, but not PCOS: have a look at the Verity website there is loads on information on there x

I'm guessing from what you have said that there isn't funding in your area, or that you don't qualify for funding. In that case have you tried temping, having sex every other day, ovulation tracking, or diet changes? I can recommend the book Taking Charge Of Your Fertility, other people really like Zita West books.

You could go to a few clinics and see what they offer, a lot will do a consultation for a few hunded pounds and you can often get your GP to do the required blood tests. There are also tests like AMH which can give a good indication of your ovarian reserve, but it often isn't done by the NHS as they often don't agree with it!

I don't know if that even helps x


----------

